# McCulloch chainsaw parts



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I have an old MacCat 2.3ci and I need to replace the Brake Band and the rope drum assembly. I remember a few year ago I called some part compamy that bought out McCulloch's part inventory but I don't remember who it was. Did MTD buy McCulloch chain saw divison? Also if I can't get the brake band I can still use the saw...just have to be real carefull...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Check out E-bay,there's alot of new old stock parts available for your chainsaw.You can also check the sellers E-bay store for parts not listed under auctions.


----------

